# lost paddles-bailey



## ksm9302 (Jul 5, 2012)

I have your paddles. Tried the number but it went to voicemail. Call me at 720-394-4927. Kelly


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

speaking of lost Bailey Paddles, there's was a white blade black shaft paddle on the left bank below trashcan last Sunday.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

That white blade paddle is only 3/4 a paddle. One blade is missing!


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

gannon_w said:


> That white blade paddle is only 3/4 a paddle. One blade is missing!


so then i guess this should be a gentle reminder for whom ever is the owner that broken or not they still need to remove it.... or let the rest of us know your address so we can leave our broken gear in your yard.


----------



## spahle (May 26, 2011)

I think that was mine, last I saw it was after I swam at the river wide tree and it was in a strainer on river right. We tried to lasso it and it dissapeard into the strainer. If someone could hang on to it I would still like to keep it. If not no biggy!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

The most likely way to get the broken paddle out is to break the shaft so it'll fit inside of a kayak.


----------



## miker (Jan 26, 2006)

If it was a Werner one blade replacement is only 85$ from the company.


----------

